# nausea AFTER eating????



## borjababy24

Hey ladies! I think I have _evening_ sickness, not morning sickness. I seem to feel worse 30-60 minutes after I eat and my stomach gets all queezy. Maybe the meals I'm eating are too big? I'm going to try to eat smaller amounts throughout the day to see if that helps. Just wondering if anyone else has experience the same because I thought having an empty stomach was supposed to cause more nausea.


----------



## hen21

Thats when i feel the worst! After i eat...ugh. its making it hard for me to want to eat. Hopefully it wont last too long


----------



## Flake-y

Me too, on a good day I only feel sick after I eat, on a bad day I feel sick all day!


----------



## LeeLouClare

Me too!!! I get hungry, eat then feel sick. It use to be before i ate i felt sick!!! But now its after, it doesnt help that im constipated.


----------



## tl682

Same for me!! Try to eat smaller meals throughout the day. I only feel sick after eating when I eat too fast or too much...


----------



## KatieKoopa

I feel sick after most meals although the severity is finally starting to decrease. I went from feeling sick all day to just sick after meals. Hopefully the nausea is on the way out!


----------



## lynnikins

feeling sick is normally what brings my meal to an end and it can be any point during the meal too it totally sucks caus DH made a fab spagbol the other night and i didnt even get halfway through before something went down wrong caused me to gag and that was it


----------



## missmayhem

yep its just hit me after t...
went outside to fold washing and felt ill

so now inside with an ice pop


----------



## poppy666

I bought some tablets from my health store today and OMG they actually work for my MS 'well all day flipping sickness' :haha: They called Nux Vomica 6c tablets safe in pregnancy x


----------



## Lolabelle

YES ME!!!! I feel hungry then eat then feel nauseous.


----------



## MrsN

Same here! I thought I too had 'evening sickness' but I think its more that its after a big meal, which I mainly have in the evening! I'm gonna start having smaller meals and see how it goes. I know how you feel though, it sucks! I am in bed by about 8pm most nights because I feel so sick in the evening. Hopefully it wont last much longer xx


----------



## Rhiana79

Yep I get this. It's usually what tells me I've had enough. My portion sizes have halved since being pregnant due to this. 

Pregnancy is so glamorous, sickness if you don't eat and sickness if you do. Lovely x


----------



## Hurleyca

I am the same way I always thought if you ate it would make you feel better. It just started about 4 days ago where after I eat I feel sick crazy little bean.


----------



## borjababy24

Glad I'm not the only one experiencing this. I too am trying to eat smaller meals and not let myself get too hungry. Part of the problem is that I don't ever really feel hungry, at least not like I did pre-pregnancy. I'm already counting down the weeks until second trimester :)


----------



## TMG1980

borjababy24 said:


> Hey ladies! I think I have _evening_ sickness, not morning sickness. I seem to feel worse 30-60 minutes after I eat and my stomach gets all queezy. Maybe the meals I'm eating are too big? I'm going to try to eat smaller amounts throughout the day to see if that helps. Just wondering if anyone else has experience the same because I thought having an empty stomach was supposed to cause more nausea.

It's funny I was planning on writing a similar post. This is exactly what is happening to me! I only feel sick at night and only after I eat! It's terrible! :( I hope it goes away soon because I am just starting a new jobs on the PM shift! :( :( :(


----------



## aidensxmomma

That's what happens to me, too. And it doesn't help that I'm always hungry. So I try to eat something and then feel sick. Then the sick feeling goes away and I try to eat again and the cycle continues. Except for today. Today I've just felt sick all day. :dohh:


----------



## pinkleapord

omg ladies my last pregnant i had morning noon and night sickness and now this one as of yesterday i have evening sickness. i just threw up in the supermarket because i smelt cooked chicken. *blushes* so embarrasing


----------

